# Sabo- what a difference 4 weeks makes!



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

Here he is at 10weeks and approx 21lbs








And here he is this evening at 14 weeks and 36 lbs










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Apple (Jun 21, 2013)

Wow!!! That's amazing! He looks beautiful! My girl is 10 weeks, I can't imagine her growing that fast haha! She looks so tiny still! Sabo is gorgeous! Luv!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

wo , that is one heavy pup . I would have said an average weight for a 14 week pup would have been between 20 and 25 pounds ?


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Everytime you go to sleep, it's as if the dog fairy switches your pup for a bigger one. They grow so fast so take lots of pics.


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

He looks like he grew from Sunday. What was in those shots? Hope his boo boo feels better. He is stock full of cuteness.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

my gosh he's huge! what a handsome boy buy wow... he's big


----------



## kerryandruby (Jul 1, 2013)

holy moly thats massive growth. mine are 13 weeks now and have grown heaps but thats unreal


----------



## mhayden6 (May 18, 2013)

Wow my boy is 13 weeks and he is no where meat that size! Sabo looks great!


----------



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

Cheyanna said:


> He looks like he grew from Sunday. What was in those shots? Hope his boo boo feels better. He is stock full of cuteness.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


He looks so huge in this picture, but I swear in real life he doesn't look this big! Lol he just really LONG! Lol 

Thanks for all the comments guys! We are going to do a weekly photo for as Long as I can keep holding him 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

We have the 15 week picture!

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Good lord! He's gorgeous!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

He is a handsome boy, and an armful too.


----------



## Rangers_mom (May 16, 2013)

In the next pic he will be carrying you.


----------



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

Thanks guys!!! He weighed in a 39.5 lbs this morning! I have to start measuring height and length! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

Here he is again! 15w3days on Tuesday.













Getting harder to hold him!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

He's 16 weeks tomorrow 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Redrider469 (Jul 19, 2013)

Great looking dog!! I pick mine up on Sunday tell John Rashun says hi!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

Here he is at 17 weeks. Not much change, holding steady at 44lbs. Do they slow down at this point?
















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

Redrider469 said:


> Great looking dog!! I pick mine up on Sunday tell John Rashun says hi!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I was super freaked out lol. John just said hi and I don't need to freak out lmao some random guy says to tell hubby hello online lol 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Apple (Jun 21, 2013)

I love how pleased he looks being held like "haaaaa!!! This is awesome!"


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

Lol he kept trying to lick my face! So hard to get the picture lol 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Redrider469 (Jul 19, 2013)

Sorry, didn't mean to freak you out. Think he's a great guy and just wanted to say hi. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## vprasad (May 17, 2013)

Haha! tell me about it! Sunny was around 24 around 10 weeks and now nobody in my house (except me) can lift him . He turned 14 weeks today .


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

He is huge!! My cane corso pup is 13 weeks and 30 pounds. And she's a mastiff. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

Sabo at 18 weeks and 47 lbs!!!! 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Apple (Jun 21, 2013)

What do you feed this dog?! Lol! River is 13 weeks and weighs all of 16lbs  haha


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

And again---here he is at 19 weeks. 47.5 lbs and 23 inches tall. He's not too heavy to hold yet, just the length is getting uncomfortable...maybe I'll start measuring that too? Rough measurement- from shoulder to butt (begining of tail) he's 28 inches.


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

Those ears! Wanna rub em! He's got some sizeable paws and GSDs tend to grow into those ears so he outta be a bruiser by the time he fills out.


----------



## Jess (Oct 31, 2010)

Wow, he is big! Don't think you'll be able to pick him up much longer lol.
Love the ears!


----------



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

Lol! Maybe because I live with him I don't see him as big? For reference I'm 5'3" or 5'4". Some where in there!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Apple (Jun 21, 2013)

More kisses!!!  he's so beautiful 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

Thanks guys!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

5 months 50.5 lbs 23" tall 29" long




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## R-a-m-b-o (Feb 17, 2012)

Wow i want to see this pup when he'll be 1 year old 
HE'S HUGE !


----------



## lucky13 (Aug 11, 2013)

Your dog seems like he lovessss the camera!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

lucky13 said:


> Your dog seems like he lovessss the camera!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


He's definitely a ham!!! Lol 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

erfunhouse said:


> View attachment 102889
> 
> 
> 5 months 50.5 lbs 23" tall 29" long
> ...



Wow he's definitely grown since the last time I saw him, still a cutie.


----------



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

Sabo now at 21w and 55 lbs!!!!















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

22weeks and 58lbs 

He's growing up too fast!!!!

Sabo is too big for me to carry now  I can hold him, but he was biting my hair and squirming so I figured it was uncomfortable for him 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

Wow, he is a big handsome boy and you are a strong gal!


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

He is gorgeous!
I quickly stopped being able to carry my dog after the 4 month mark. The length and weight combination was deadly!


----------



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

Late! 23weeks and closer to 60lbs. Can't pick him up to weigh him anymore 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

Late 6 months!!!! 62lbs!!!


----------



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

I'm gonna be posting biweekly now since I can't pick him up, I think it's harder to see the growth week by week


----------

